# اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..



## سنايبر (25 يونيو 2007)

*س 1 : ما هو وجه التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والتاكسي والحفرة ؟ 
ج 1 : الكمبيوتر ..... حاسب آلي 
التاكسي ...... حاسب يا اسطى 
الحفرة ........ حاسب لا تقع 


س2 : ما هي قمة الحيرة ؟ 
ج 2 : يقال لك اجلس على ركن غرفة مستديرة 


س 3 : ما هي قمة الذكاء ؟ 
ج 3 : هو ان تجد ركن الغرفة 


س4 : ما هي قمة الالم ؟ 
ج 4 : التزحلق على زحلاقه مغطاه بشفرات حلاقة وشظايا الزجاج 


س 5: ما هي قمة العذاب ؟ 
ج 5 : السقوط بعد ذلك في حوض به كولونيا 


س 6 : ما هي قمة الادب ؟ 
ج 6 : ان تطرق باب الثلاجه قبل فتحها 


س 7 : ما هي قمة الذهول ؟ 
ج 7 : ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب 




س 8 : كيف تضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس؟ 
ج 8 : اثنين قدام واثنين في الخلف 


س 9 : كيف تضع 8 افيال في سيارة مرسيدس ؟ 
ج 9 : نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس 


س 10 : كيف نضع فيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل ؟ 
ج 10 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجه 3 - نقفل الثلاجة 


س 11 : كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل ؟ 
ج 11 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - نخرج الفيل 3 - ندخل الزرافة 4- نقفل الثلاجة 


س 12 : ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا ؟ 
ج 12 : السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان 


س 13 : ما الذي له راسان و 8 اقدام ؟ 
ج 13 : قطتان 


س 14 : كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان 
تدخل الفندق ؟ 
ج 14 : اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق 


س 15 : احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميع الحيوانات التي بها ، إلا الزرافة 
لم حترق .... لماذا ؟ 
س15 : لاننا وضعنا الزرافة في الثلاجة 


س 16 : لماذا نشرب الشاي ؟؟ 
ج 16 : لاننا لا نستطيع ان نأكله 


س 17 : ما الفرق بين نملة عمرها سنة و فيل عمره 21 سنة ؟؟ 
ج 17 : الفرق هو 20 سنة 




س 18 : يتكلم بكل لغات العالم ، فمن هو ؟؟ 
ج 18 : صدى الصوت 


س 19 : ما الشي الذي نفعله قبل الخروج من المنزل ؟؟ 
ج 19 : ان نكون داخل المنزل 


20 : اذا سقطت بيضة في البحر ، ماذا يحدث لها ؟؟ 
ج 20 : تتبلل بماء البحر 



شكرا يا جماعة علي متابعتكم في انتظار ردودكم الجميلة.




*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

انت لية بترفع فى ضغطنا كدا ؟

علشان الضغط كان نازل 

ههههههههه​


----------



## سنايبر (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت لية بترفع فى ضغطنا كدا ؟
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. شكرا يا فراشة علي المرور..​*


----------



## riri_rone (4 يوليو 2007)

*س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مش قلنا للاذكياء فقط فتحتوه ليه* .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .



  يلا علي العموم خليه عليا




 *ما هو وجه التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والتاكسي والحفرة ؟ * *ج 1 : الكمبيوتر ..... حاسب آلي * *التاكسي ...... حاسب يا اسطى * *الحفرة ........ حاسب لا تقع * *س2 : ما هي قمة الحيرة ؟ * *ج 2 : يقال لك اجلس على ركن غرفة مستديرة * *س 3 : ما هي قمة الذكاء ؟ * *ج 3 : هو ان تجد ركن الغرفة * *س4 : ما هي قمة الالم ؟ * *ج 4 : التزحلق على زحلاقه مغطاه بشفرات حلاقة وشظايا الزجاج * *س 5: ما هي قمة العذاب ؟ * *ج 5 : السقوط بعد ذلك في حوض به كولونيا * *س 6 : ما هي قمة الادب ؟ * *ج 6 : ان تطرق باب الثلاجه قبل فتحها * *س 7 : ما هي قمة الذهول ؟ * *ج 7 : ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب * *س 8 : كيف تضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس؟ * *ج 8 : اثنين قدام واثنين في الخلف * *س 9 : كيف تضع 8 افيال في سيارة مرسيدس ؟ * *ج 9 : نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس * *س 10 : كيف نضع فيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل ؟ * *ج 10 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجه 3 - نقفل الثلاجة * *س 11 : كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل ؟ * *ج 11 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - نخرج الفيل 3 - ندخل الزرافة 4- نقفل الثلاجة * *س 12 : ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا ؟ * *ج 12 : السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان * *س 13 : ما الذي له راسان و 8 اقدام ؟ * *ج 13 : قطتان * *س 14 : كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق ؟ * *ج 14 : اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق * *س 15 : احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميع الحيوانات التي بها ، إلا الزرافة لم حترق .... لماذا ؟ * *س15 : لاننا وضعنا الزرافة في الثلاجة * *س 16 : لماذا نشرب الشاي ؟؟ * *ج 16 : لاننا لا نستطيع ان نأكله * *س 17 : ما الفرق بين نملة عمرها سنة و فيل عمره 21 سنة ؟؟ * *ج 17 : الفرق هو 20 سنة * *س 18 : يتكلم بكل لغات العالم ، فمن هو ؟؟ * *ج 18 : صدى الصوت * *س 19 : ما الشي الذي نفعله قبل الخروج من المنزل ؟؟ * *ج 19 : ان نكون داخل المنزل * *س 20 : اذا سقطت بيضة في البحر ، ماذا يحدث لها ؟؟ * *ج 20 : تتبلل بماء البحر * *س 21 :**كيف بتموت الفيل الازرق ؟ * *بالبارودة الزرقاء* *س 22 :**كيف بتموت الفيل الاحمر ؟ * *بتخنقو بصير ازرق بتطخو بالبارودة الزرقا * *س 23 :**كيف بتموت الفيل الاسود ؟ * *بتضربو بصير احمر بتخنقو بصير ازرق وبتطخو بالبارودة الزرقا !* *س 24 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف القاف؟**قطعة خشب؟* *س 25 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف النون؟* *نفس قطعه الخشب* *س 26 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف الباء؟* *برضو نفس قطعة خشب* *س 27 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف الياء؟* *ياحمار برضو نفس قطعة خشب  *​


----------



## basboosa (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_ههههههههه
بجد حلوة 
السؤال والجواب مع بعض 
ههههههههههه_​


----------



## riri_rone (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مش قلنا للاذكياء فقط فتحتوه ليه*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



 يلا علي العموم خليه عليا




*ما هو وجه التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والتاكسي والحفرة ؟ *
*ج 1 : الكمبيوتر ..... حاسب آلي *
*التاكسي ...... حاسب يا اسطى *
*الحفرة ........ حاسب لا تقع *


*س2 : ما هي قمة الحيرة ؟ *
*ج 2 : يقال لك اجلس على ركن غرفة مستديرة *


*س 3 : ما هي قمة الذكاء ؟ *
*ج 3 : هو ان تجد ركن الغرفة *


*س4 : ما هي قمة الالم ؟ *
*ج 4 : التزحلق على زحلاقه مغطاه بشفرات حلاقة وشظايا الزجاج *



*س 5: ما هي قمة العذاب ؟ *
*ج 5 : السقوط بعد ذلك في حوض به كولونيا *


*س 6 : ما هي قمة الادب ؟ *
*ج 6 : ان تطرق باب الثلاجه قبل فتحها *


*س 7 : ما هي قمة الذهول ؟ *
*ج 7 : ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب *


*س 8 : كيف تضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس؟ *
*ج 8 : اثنين قدام واثنين في الخلف *


*س 9 : كيف تضع 8 افيال في سيارة مرسيدس ؟ *
*ج 9 : نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس *


*س 10 : كيف نضع فيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل ؟ *
*ج 10 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجه 3 - نقفل الثلاجة *

*س 11 : كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل ؟ *
*ج 11 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - نخرج الفيل 3 - ندخل الزرافة 4- نقفل الثلاجة *


*س 12 : ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا ؟ *
*ج 12 : السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان *


*س 13 : ما الذي له راسان و 8 اقدام ؟ *
*ج 13 : قطتان *


*س 14 : كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق ؟ *
*ج 14 : اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق *


*س 15 : احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميع الحيوانات التي بها ، إلا الزرافة لم حترق .... لماذا ؟ *
*س15 : لاننا وضعنا الزرافة في الثلاجة *


*س 16 : لماذا نشرب الشاي ؟؟ *
*ج 16 : لاننا لا نستطيع ان نأكله *


*س 17 : ما الفرق بين نملة عمرها سنة و فيل عمره 21 سنة ؟؟ *
*ج 17 : الفرق هو 20 سنة *


*س 18 : يتكلم بكل لغات العالم ، فمن هو ؟؟ *
*ج 18 : صدى الصوت *


*س 19 : ما الشي الذي نفعله قبل الخروج من المنزل ؟؟ *
*ج 19 : ان نكون داخل المنزل *


*س 20 : اذا سقطت بيضة في البحر ، ماذا يحدث لها ؟؟ *
*ج 20 : تتبلل بماء البحر *


*س 21 :**كيف بتموت الفيل الازرق ؟ *
*بالبارودة الزرقاء*

*س 22 :**كيف بتموت الفيل الاحمر ؟ *
*بتخنقو بصير ازرق بتطخو بالبارودة الزرقا *

*س 23 :**كيف بتموت الفيل الاسود ؟ *
*بتضربو بصير احمر بتخنقو بصير ازرق وبتطخو بالبارودة الزرقا !*

*س 24 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف القاف؟**قطعة خشب؟*

*س 25 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف النون؟*
*نفس قطعه الخشب*

*س 26 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف الباء؟*
*برضو نفس قطعة خشب*

*س 27 :**شي يطفو فوق الماء ويبدأ بحرف الياء؟*
*ياحمار برضو نفس قطعة خشب  *


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قديمه:yahoo:


----------



## totty (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حلو اووووووووووى
ميرسى​


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميلة جدا

مرسى


----------



## abn yso3 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههه
على فكره مسليه و حلوه قوى *​


----------



## nana25 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

وكده اكتشافنا مدى ذكائنا .... هو ايه بقى اجابة السؤال ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عروستى ... 

هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد جميلة تسلم ايدك يا ريرى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووة


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..*

ههههههههههههه جامدة شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## جيلان (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:ranting::ranting::ranting:
جبتلى الضغط والسكر
بس جامدة يا باشا
ميرسى كتير ليك*


----------



## Ramzi (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اسئله غبيه واجوبه اغبى..*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة موووووووووووووت


----------



## BITAR (10 يوليو 2008)

*شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*

*شويه اسئله من الاخر تخلى الواحد يموت بحسرته من الغيظ **وربنا يستر*​*س 1 : ما هو وجه التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والتاكسي والحفرة ؟ *
*ج 1 : الكمبيوتر ..... حاسب آلي *
*التاكسي ...... حاسب يا اسطى *
*الحفرة ........ حاسب لا تقع *​ 
*س2 : ما هي قمة الحيرة ؟ *
*ج 2 : يقال لك اجلس على ركن غرفة مستديرة *​

*س 3 : ما هي قمة الذكاء ؟ *
*ج 3 : هو ان تجد ركن الغرفة *​ 
*س4 : ما هي قمة الالم ؟ *
*ج 4 : التزحلق على زحلاقه مغطاه بشفرات حلاقة وشظايا الزجاج *​ 
*س 5: ما هي قمة العذاب ؟ *
*ج 5 : السقوط بعد ذلك في حوض به كولونيا *​ 
*س 6 : ما هي قمة الادب ؟ *
*ج 6 : ان تطرق باب الثلاجه قبل فتحها *​ 
*س 7 : ما هي قمة الذهول ؟ *
*ج 7 : ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب *​ 
*س 8 : كيف تضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس؟ *
*ج 8 : اثنين قدام واثنين في الخلف *​ 
*س 9 : كيف تضع 8 افيال في سيارة مرسيدس ؟ *
*ج 9 : نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس *​ 
*س 10 : كيف نضع فيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل ؟ *
*ج 10 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجه 3 - نقفل الثلاجة *​ 
*س 11 : كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل ؟ *
*ج 11 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - نخرج الفيل 3 - ندخل الزرافة 4- نقفل الثلاجة *​ 
*س 12 : ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا ؟ *
*ج 12 : السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان *​ 
*س 13 : ما الذي له راسان و 8 اقدام ؟ *
*ج 13 : قطتان *​ 
*س 14 : كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق ؟ *
*ج 14 : اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق *​ 
*س 15 : احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميع الحيوانات التي بها ، إلا الزرافة لم حترق .... لماذا ؟ *
*س15 : لاننا وضعنا الزرافة في الثلاجة *​ 
*س 16 : لماذا نشرب الشاي ؟؟ *
*ج 16 : لاننا لا نستطيع ان نأكله *​ 
*س 17 : ما الفرق بين نملة عمرها سنة و فيل عمره 21 سنة ؟؟ *
*ج 17 : الفرق هو 20 سنة *​ 
*س 18 : يتكلم بكل لغات العالم ، فمن هو ؟؟ *
*ج 18 : صدى الصوت *​ 
*س 19 : ما الشي الذي نفعله قبل الخروج من المنزل ؟؟ *
*ج 19 : ان نكون داخل المنزل *​ 
*س 20 : اذا سقطت بيضة في البحر ، ماذا يحدث لها ؟؟ *
*ج 20 : تتبلل بماء البحر*​ 
*انا انفرست من الاخر*​​


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*



BITAR قال:


> *انا انفرست من الاخر*​
> 
> 
> *انا اكتر منك*
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*




> س 12 : ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا ؟
> ج 12 : السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان​



ههههههه حلوة اوى دى عجبتنى 

بس دى يا أستاذنا مش تجيب الضغط بس :t6:​


----------



## mena2222 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*

ميرسى على الشلل يا بيتر

قصدى على الضغط

يووووووووووة

قصدى على الموضوع طبعااااااااا


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*



keky قال:


> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا انفرست من الاخر*​
> ...


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههه حلوة اوى دى عجبتنى ​
> 
> بس دى يا أستاذنا مش تجيب الضغط بس :t6:​


*والموت والحسره*
*هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*



mena2222 قال:


> ميرسى على الشلل يا بيتر
> 
> قصدى على الضغط
> 
> ...


*ايه رأيك فى الشلل*
*يووووووووووووه*
*قصدى الموضوع*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kokielpop (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*

ههههههههه 

شكرااااا جداااااااااااا


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*



kokielpop قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااا جداااااااااااا


* طيب*
*مفيش رد فعل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*


س 1 : ما هو وجه التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والتاكسي والحفرة  ؟
ج 1 : الكمبيوتر ..... حاسب آلي 
التاكسي ...... حاسب يا اسطى

الحفرة ........ حاسب لا تقع 



س2 : ما هي قمة الحيرة ؟ 
ج 2 : يقال لك اجلس على ركن غرفة مستديرة 



س 3 : ما هي قمة الذكاء  ؟
ج 3 : هو ان تجد ركن الغرفة 



س4 : ما هي قمة الالم  ؟
ج 4 : التزحلق على زحلاقه مغطاه بشفرات حلاقة وشظايا الزجاج 




س 5: ما هي قمة العذاب  ؟
ج 5 : السقوط بعد ذلك في حوض به كولونيا 



س 6 : ما هي قمة الادب  ؟
ج 6 : ان تطرق باب الثلاجه قبل فتحها 



س 7 : ما هي قمة الذهول  ؟
ج 7 : ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب 



س 8 : كيف تضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس ؟
ج 8 : اثنين قدام واثنين في الخلف 



س 9 : كيف تضع 8 افيال في سيارة مرسيدس  ؟
ج 9 : نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس 



س 10 : كيف نضع فيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل ؟ 
ج 10 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجه 3 - نقفل الثلاجة 



س 11 : كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل ؟ 
ج 11 : - نفتح الثلاجة 2 - نخرج الفيل 3 - ندخل الزرافة 4- نقفل الثلاجة 



س 12 : ما هو الشيء الذي ننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل به اسناننا  ؟
ج 12 : السرير والكرسي وفرشاة الاسنان 



س 13 : ما الذي له راسان و 8 اقدام  ؟
ج 13 : قطتان 



س 14 : كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق  ؟
ج 14 : اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق 



س 15 : احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميع الحيوانات التي بها ، إلا الزرافة لم حترق .... لماذا  ؟
ج15: لاننا وضعنا الزرافة في الثلاجة 



س 16 : لماذا نشرب الشاي  ؟
ج 16 : لاننا لا نستطيع ان نأكله 



س 17 : ما الفرق بين نملة عمرها سنة و فيل عمره 21 سنة ؟ 
ج 17 : الفرق هو 20 سنة 



س 18 : يتكلم بكل لغات العالم ، فمن هو  ؟
ج 18 : صدى الصوت 



س 19 : ما الشي الذي نفعله قبل الخروج من المنزل ؟ 
ج 19 : ان نكون داخل المنزل 



س 20 : اذا سقطت بيضة في البحر ، ماذا يحدث لها  ؟
ج 20 : تتبلل بماء البحر


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

ههههههههههههههههههه جامدين اجربهم فى اصحبى واقولك


----------



## dark_angel (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

*ههههههههههههه حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

هههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا توتا
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسئله حلوة يا توتااااااااااا*


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه جامدين اجربهم فى اصحبى واقولك



مرسى و وعلى العموم مستنيه الرد


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك*​



مرسى ربنا يخليك ويارب ديما اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل دة


مرسى يا مانا ربنا يخليكى ليا


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

ههههههههههههه
حجات جميله ورائعه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



> 14 : كيف تستطيع ان تعرف بأن 8 افيال متواجدين داخل فندق الشيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق ؟
> ج 14 : اعرفهم ، اذا وجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق


 
*دى انا جاوبتها*
*شطورة انا ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا توتا *


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوين يا توتا
> تسلم ايدك ​


 شكرا للرد الجميل ده


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



كليمو قال:


>


مرسى دا انا افتخر بالشهاده العظيمه دى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم دايما


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسئله حلوة يا توتااااااااااا*


مرسى ربنا يخليكى ليا دايما


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسئله حلوة يا توتااااااااااا*


مرسى ربنا يخليكى ليا دايما


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



يوسف الضعيف قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حجات جميله ورائعه
> ربنا يباركك


مرسى ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*






*كده هتخلينى احبك يا توتا*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر *


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*



twety قال:


> *دى انا جاوبتها*
> *شطورة انا ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا توتا *


ههههههههههه برافو عليكى وشكرا على ردك


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاوز تجنن صحبك ؟ اسئله الاسئله دى*

هههههههههههههههه

رائع

شكرااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*

شكراااااااااا ههههههههههه

مهضومين


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: س و ج للاذكياء فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميل

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*

هات دوا الضغط بسرعه يا بيتر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شويه اسئله من الاخر تجيب الضغط هههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
اكيد بتدى الى يقرا الموضوع دوا الضغط هدية 
تسلم ايدك بيتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
ميررررررسى ليكى​


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج لتكرار الموضوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه



هههههههه


هههههه

ههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اخويا قالى حاجات كتيرة منهم

وحاجات جديدة تانى

فعلا بيشلنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (17 مايو 2011)

*يا خراشى على الغبااااااااااااء هههههههههههههههىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

ميرررررررررررررررررسى اوى .


----------

